# What is the earliest Cub that a 2 stage snow blower will fit?



## Wayne Single Shot (Dec 23, 2018)

I want to get an older cub cadet to restore; but want it to be able to accept a 2 stage snow blower. Any advice and wisdom sent my way would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I recommend taking the model number of the snow blower in question and post it. The challenge is that new Cub Cadet blowers do not fit the real IH designed Cub Cadets, so without a target the question really does not have an answer.


----------



## Wayne Single Shot (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks, I'll do some more home work.


----------

